# what price oil



## rickzek

In the 90's Aramco demothballed Zuluf 3 and 4 because oil had reached the dizzy heights of $20 a barrel quickly followed by Mahjan 2 and 3 and started too pile for Saf gosp 3.Is any one out there who 
contracted on the jackups or supply boats . I was based in Tanajib
and inspected all cranes on and off shore for contractors and Aramco.


----------



## Tony Morris

I worked for Algosaibi in the 80's, joining the 24 from Zuluf 2 then was C/E on the 25 for a year, used to run into tanajib as that was where they had the stores.

Tony


----------



## rickzek

Hi Tony you would not recognise Tanajib it turned into a major Aramco camp with 3 new land based gosps and in the port Algosaibi had a new office and stores block built .The old contractor camp got taken down. I stayed in the old 
camp for a few months then got moved into the new Aramco flats in the camp.


----------



## Tony Morris

rickzek said:


> Hi Tony you would not recognise Tanajib it turned into a major Aramco camp with 3 new land based gosps and in the port Algosaibi had a new office and stores block built .The old contractor camp got taken down. I stayed in the old
> camp for a few months then got moved into the new Aramco flats in the camp.


Certainly sounds like it has changed a lot when I was there the Algosaibi Office was a hut and the stores were a couple of containers knocked together. I can still remember the evil hangovers from the firewater that was produced, then the "Rebrewing" of the Calibur alcohol free beer we were able to get.

Tony


----------



## LouisB

Referencing oil prices. Very good for UK industry overall, although haven't heard much from our friends in the north. Wonder if the referendum results would have been somewhat less close if the frailty of the North Sea fields had been apparent then. It rather leaves the SNP grandiose financial planning slightly rickety.


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------

